# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Chopin Nocturnes

## JeffD

Sometimes Chopin sounds, to my ear, very mandolinny.

Especially some of the Noctures. 


Has any Chopin been done on mandolin, any transcriptions?

Otherwise I will just get some piano sheet music and plink at it.


I think a mandolin and a guitar could do a creditable job on several of the nocturenes actually. Especially No. 2 in E flat.

That is such a beautiful piece.

----------


## John Zimm

Check out this link to the nocturne Op 9 No 2 arranged for violin and piano:http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/ampage...3))&linkText=0

I hope this works.  Otherwise, go to memory.loc.gov, click on 'Performing Arts/Music" then search for chopin nocture violin.  Much of the work is done for you here if you want to play Chopin on the mando and guitar.

-John.

----------


## mandopops

There is(was?) a book that came out in the early 80's(?) that Hugo D'Alton had his name attached to I think was called "Music for Mandolin". I could go grab it & say for sure.
 Anyway, a mess-o-tunes in it, one Chopin piece they call "Waltz Brillante". It is an excerpt from one of his well known Mazurkas. So well known I can't recall which one right now.(A lot of help I am.) Anyway, it is arranged for Mandolin & Guitar. It is a nice little piece to play. I just play it as a solo. It's kinda fun. Nice peppy waltz.
The availability of the book is questionable,but I'm sure someone will chime in to help.

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Lovely:  the Eb Nocturne, as played (in E) by Wilhelmj.  Thank you, John.

BC

----------


## JeffD

Fantastic. I am off to the races.


And I really should have thought of it myself, a violin transcription. Of course.

----------


## JEStanek

In case you want lots more Chopin (it is his 200th year) a friend of mine works at WDAV in Davidson, NC and is part of this program, Radio Chopin.  Enjoy.

Jamie

----------


## John Zimm

Glad to be of help Bruce.  I've played the violin part of this for some time now, and while it sounds maybe a little thin it is still a beautiful piece of music.  One thing on my to-do list is to arrange the piano part for guitar and record it.  If ever I get around to it I'll set it in Lilypond and post a copy for review/revisions.  

-John.

----------


## Jim Garber

I was in a short-lived mandolin quartet in the 1980s and I took a simple piano nocturne and transcribed it for four parts. It was quite nice harmonically.

----------


## John Zimm

I just thought to check the Nakano collection and found this nocturne rranged for guitar and mandolin by none other than Enrico Marucelli.  I tried to post it here but could not figure out how to upload it here.  If anyone has any suggestions for how to post it I'd be happy to learn.  

-John.

----------


## John Zimm

Hmmm... did this work?  Hopefully I figured this out. 

-John.

----------


## JeffD

What a lovely piece!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Deo Rian (mandolin) and Raphael Rabello (guitar) released a wonderful CD of duets in 2005 or so, which features three Chopin compositions, including one nocturne (none other than Op.9 No.2 for which John provided the notation above) and two waltzes, all of which translate well to mandolin IMHO.

Update: I just found Waltz No.7 Op.64 No.2 from this CD on youtube:

----------


## JeffD

Those of you who are members of CMSA: The Manodlin Journal for May has sheet music centerfold of Chopin's Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2, arranged for mandolin and guitar.

As a break from my whirlwind tour of some new old time tune books, I have been working at it (flogging at it) and in the evenings listening to Claudio Arrau do it effortlessly.

The arrangement is very playable. I need to find a willing guitar player to work with. If anyone else is working on this, I would love to compare notes.

----------


## Pietrobono

In Le Mediator (french mandolin news), Francois Menichetti published Walz op.64#2 in 1956, which is played by Rian and Rabello. My friend Didier Le Roux also published in Le Plectre (other french mandolin news) Walz op.69#1 (1993). If you are interested by those scores, both faithful mandolin and guitar transcriptions, please contact me (I could not download here).

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Merci beaucoup Pietro.

----------


## JeffD

> Deo Rian (mandolin) and Raphael Rabello (guitar) released a wonderful CD of duets in 2005 or so,


That is some beautiful stuff.

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

Does anyone have the notation to the C#minor nocturne available to post?

----------


## Hiin

^ 
I would also love that.

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

I found it (No. 20 Op. posth.), albeit for piano. It took a little searching, but it seems to be a simple, clear arrangement and readily usable for mandolin. I will try to post it soon. I still would like to hear of a source for N. Milstein transcriptions. They must be out there, as they are referred to and used by so many great violinists.

----------


## Hiin

Found it!
http://www.scribd.com/doc/9700695/No...athan-Milstein

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

Thank you Hiin. Very nice to have that. There are some significant changes he made, esp. around measure 33. And yet it flows so smoothly that most would never know in this day and age. Maybe the pianists.
The version I was using was from http://www.Free-scores.com

----------


## Benski

If you are even the least bit interested in Chopin and music, you must watch this video from TED. The speaker is Benjamin Zander, world reknown conductor and classical musician. He is currently the Musical Director of the Boston Symphony Orchestra.

http://www.ted.com/talks/benjamin_za...d_passion.html

You won't find anyone who can intrepret Chopin better and if you watch the video, I can promise that it will be the most uplifting 20 minutes of your day. Cheers and Happy Birthday America!!!!!!!  Benski

----------

